
Bureaucrats Paid $250,000 Feed Outcry Over College Costs - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-14/bureaucrats-paid-250-000-feed-outcry-over-college-costs.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
From the article:

 _Trustees at the University of Connecticut’s flagship campus in Storrs, known
for its NCAA champion Huskies basketball teams, said last year they were
reviewing the level of administrators’ pay. The move followed a controversy
over the then campus police chief, who received $256,000 annually -- more than
New York City’s police commissioner.

UConn has a $312,000-a-year provost and 13 vice, deputy and associate vice
provosts, including one overseeing “engagement” who makes almost $275,000 a
year. The university has seven vice presidents and 13 deans. President Susan
Herbst, who receives a $500,000 salary, has a $199,000 chief of staff._

Jesus H Christ

